# Power Tripping Rent at Cops at Keystone



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowboarding single handily saved ski resorts. That's a bold statement to make right? Maybe not, snowboarding brought more people into snow sliding and a younger crowd. But with all that there was the resentment from the old school crowd of skiers who thought it was a fad, dangerous, and down right disgraceful. Here we are in 2009, 30 plus years after snowboarding was allowed into resorts and yet there's still people with this mentality lurking. I had a run in with not 1 but 2 people in an authoritative position that shared this sentiment. I give you the twisted tale of dealing with throwbacks to the neolithic age of snowboarding.


This was day three of the on snow demo's and the weather had finally cooperated and made for a one of those awesome Colorado days. I continued on with testing as many products as I could get on and doing the same exact laps I had been doing for the two previous days. The only difference being the over abundance of rent a cops patrolling the slopes. Now for the most part these rent a cops avoid people like me as I can ride circles around them on a bad day, but today it seems that the fine weather gave them some super human power to exude assaholiosis staining the once pristine white slopes brown!

So as I venture my way out of the park finishing up my second lap on the Nidecker Addict, I see a group of these rent a cops lurking behind a slow sign. Who they're fooling with their weak attempt to blend in with the sign I don't know. I pass them with no problem and head into the bottle neck where the shit storm begins. As I'm coming back in to head down to Mountain House I see one of these yellow clad minimum wage snow carnies with his arms out pushing his palms up and down. Now me being one to understand sign language I take this as slow down. I scrub my speed on my toe side and give him a thumbs up to acknowledge his request. I venture on my merry way figuring nothing is wrong.

Due to the fact its going to go over the maximum allotment of characters I'll link you to the rest. The Angry Snowboarder: The Police State of Keystone


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

excellent post!


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

wow i cant believe i read that whole thing lol...anyhow you got fucked, you shouldnt have done what you did but you knew that. just a note to myself to never go there


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice post. I've had to deal with people like this at Cypress in Vancouver before. Unfortunately I didn't keep my cool as well as you did yada yada yada, the police met me at the bottom of the mountain with a roadblock. 
Word of advice; when they ask for your pass, give it to them. Don't put it in your pocket and say 'what pass?'


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Keystone cops.... You made a funny.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow really lame.
I would have probably flipped shit.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Keystone was the second to last resort to allow snowboarding in Colorado. I believe it was 94. Up until that point the reason for not allowing snowboarding was that it was "not a family sport". They had to cave as families were not coming there because Susie or Johnny snowboarded. As seen by BA's experience the old school attitude still persists. It's one of the main reasons I don't really recommend Keystone. Their attitude sucks and if boarder numbers dropped because we weren't going there, they would start to ask "why?". They are part of Vail resorts and VR would not like it if the numbers at Keystone dropped.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Boycott Keystone!!!! we need bumper stickers

I believe rent a cops probably don't need to pass a personality profile. You should try to get in the local newspaper editorial with out names due to it might be taken as slanderous.


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

Curious, did you ever get an answer as to how they determine that someone is going too fast and not riding in control? Especially when the person making the determination is at a lower skill level?

What a bunch of Power-tripping, d-bags! Like wanting an explanation from a supervisor for an incident that could involve many weeks of suspension is asking too much.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The resort shit show is one of many reasons I don't frequent them often. Though I still do hold a pass good for Copper, Winterpark, and Steamboat. All of those places can have their ski patrol issues, but it's been a long time since I've had a run in. In fact Sushicat's son was trying to keep up with me on the Mary Jane trail and I flew by a bunch of ski patrol giving them a wide berth, where they pulled him over. Evidently I looked in control and he was kind of a spaz. So I'll give them credit there. Plus I like to have some "slackcountry" days using lifts to get me to the goods. Last Friday at Winterpark was perfect for that and I had blast. 

Overall though it's hard to beat getting after it own your own. I've met up and made several great friends riding in the backcountry, every year. I don't think I've made one friend by meeting them randomly at a resort. It's a true brotherhood out there.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Good post..guess I'll never go riding in CO. I could have seen myself now "locked up" for hitting that douche. I don't know here in the East Coast, I've never seen Ski patrol giving people a hard time.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think it varies by resort. As I mentioned I really haven't had a problem with any Colorado resort. Keystone was a resort that prided itself on not allowing snowboarding for years and evidently the old guard that promoted that is still working there. Similar attitudes can be experienced at Crystal in Washington and Alpine in California. Sushicat's son's experience was nothing major. They asked him to slow down is all. It was in the posted slow skiing zones. Anyway take it for what you want. I don't recommend going to Keystone, but there are plenty of resorts in Colorado where I doubt you'll have any problems, Winterpark included.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Liability and wreckless skiers/riders are a big safety issue for resorts these days and it is a sad state. It is un forutnate that they are profiling "Park Kids" as the perpetrators of most safety related incidents. In my experiencse I have more problems with skiers who are just to entitled to let me know they are passing on the left or right. Common courtesy is certainly lacking in our society and it manisfests itself on the slopes.

I have been run over many more times by skiers than I have by snowboarders, but this has been my experience. And hey BA... good to see you post here and sorry to hear about your experience. There are lots of other resorts for you to ride so boycott those Mofo's asap... and spread the word. 

Your presence is missed here. There is no shame in following your passion no matter how old you are! look forward to future postings. 

I am proud of you that you did not go Sprewell on these wankers, sounds like the first guy was a real Nazi.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

God how I love Av's site.

On that note, I was at keystone a bit over a week ago (did the summit county 4 day tour of Breck Copper A-basin and Keystone) and the ski patrol there were just plain assholes everytime I saw them. Not to me personally but everytime I saw them they were giving someone a rash of shit for nothing at all. I think I saw ONE instance where they were justifiably chasing someone.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

and mooz does Colorado drive by and doesn't let me know? Booooo! :thumbsdown:


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

long read but good post. I now know where I won't be going if ever I visit Colorado. It's hard not to let that story piss me off as I have been in way too many similar situations, except for skateboarding. 

Keep us updated if you plan on pursuing this any further.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> and mooz does Colorado drive by and doesn't let me know? Booooo! :thumbsdown:


Yeah my bad. There were a few people from here I wanted to contact but didn't get a chance to. I'll be back for sure though. Coming from the mid atlantic I was just in awe at everything. Copper was by far my favorite. First time on really real powder (the jay peak dumping doesnt really count imo). It was also my first time at a real altitude (note you get drunk FAST). I did the snowkat thing at Copper. Holy shiiit that was fun and hard. I don't see anything that steep here in the mid atlantic lol

And the parks were just perfect (again im comparing this to places like whitetail :laugh I don't think I've ever gone off a jump before and not really been concerned with the landing.

I'll be back for sure though i'll be skipping keystone next time.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

No worries man. It would have kewl to meet up. If it was in the last week or so, chances are I wasn't around anyway. I went to Utah and then on my hut trip back to back. Tucker Mountain is pretty sweet isn't it? Though if you think that's steep, I can show you a few things...


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

I hate thoughs guys too. What you didnt mention was that they sit on schoolmarm. They know thats the way to the park. You have to keep your speed up on schoolmarm or you will get stuck. Your screwed both ways. Plus when you get 10-20 ski school kids infront of you theres no pattern to it you just have to give it your best shot and keep you speed up.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Boycott Keystone!!!! we need bumper stickers
> 
> I believe rent a cops probably don't need to pass a personality profile. You should try to get in the local newspaper editorial with out names due to it might be taken as slanderous.


 Hence why the names and direct phone numbers were not posted in that story. I could put them up very easily if I feel the urge to no questions asked. 



Perpetual3am said:


> Curious, did you ever get an answer as to how they determine that someone is going too fast and not riding in control? Especially when the person making the determination is at a lower skill level?
> 
> What a bunch of Power-tripping, d-bags! Like wanting an explanation from a supervisor for an incident that could involve many weeks of suspension is asking too much.


 Oh I got my answer about 2 hours too late from the first Supervisor I talked to. She was somewhat concerned till I pointed out that I felt that my name helped ignite the situation then she didn't want to deal with it. 

Funny thing I went to Copper yesterday. The yellow jackets were out in droves. I've never been so paranoid to ride, it pretty much ruined my day till I ran into some of my friends from K2. Felt a little safer having some numbers with me but all day I just felt like at any given second I was going to get attacked. I've never felt that way before with riding.

Glad some people are seeing to boycott Keystone. I'm done with that place for this season.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Yep so this incident caused me to be fired.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Yep so this incident caused me to be fired.


What? How did they justify that? What a bunch of bullshit.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm going on vacation for a week I'll fill people in on what went down.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

i read up to when you said something about your name being arabic? I was on your side up until then because this is a prime example of minorities blaming the white man. I'm not racist, idc what skin color people are but i highly doubt this had anything to do with you being arabic. Still, I get what your saying about asshole old school skiing 'rent a cops' or mountain patrol.


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

cwlaxx said:


> i read up to when you said something about your name being arabic? I was on your side up until then because this is a prime example of minorities blaming the white man. I'm not racist, idc what skin color people are but i highly doubt this had anything to do with you being arabic.


that was so ridiculous and racist its surprising you cant tell for yourself. you contradict yourself in your own statement; if you dont care what color ppl are, then why make it so clear your problem with minorities?

the sad fact is that racism is still prevalent across the U.S., including and not limited to Colorado. had you been present during the "rent-a-cop situation", maybe you could comment on whether the rent-a-cop had a problem with BA's name or if BA was just tripping, but since you were not there then you dont have a clue as to how everything went down second-to-second, minute-to-minute


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

alright. lets not turn this into an age old race debate. how bout we just sit with baited breath for BA to come back from vacation with the rest of the story.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

cwlaxx said:


> i read up to when you said something about your name being arabic? I was on your side up until then because this is a prime example of minorities blaming the white man. I'm not racist, idc what skin color people are but i highly doubt this had anything to do with you being arabic. Still, I get what your saying about asshole old school skiing 'rent a cops' or mountain patrol.


 In this day and age I do believe it had something to do with his name. Myself being Latino and dealing with racism first hand it's hard not to believe that. Every minority is not blaming "The white man", but racism is well and alive my freind. As for you BA, it sucks that you lost your job over this ordeal,but im sure with your talents you should be fine in no time.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Yep so this incident caused me to be fired.


WTF? That sucks man.


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

so, what's the story? Are you back from vacation now?


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Are you stil fired?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm waiting for the unemployment to come in once that does its nail them to the cross time.


----------



## Zapatista (Jul 24, 2008)

cwlaxx said:


> i read up to when you said something about your name being arabic? I was on your side up until then because this is a prime example of minorities blaming the white man. I'm not racist, idc what skin color people are but i highly doubt this had anything to do with you being arabic. Still, I get what your saying about asshole old school skiing 'rent a cops' or mountain patrol.


Wow. Terrible. 

The man's attitude might not have entirely been caused by his name and possible foreign ancestry, but it's very possible it had something to do with it considering the situation. I don't want to turn this into a race debate, but it really bugs me when people will admit racism is alive and well, but whenever it's possibly taking place the same people will say exactly what you typed. You have no idea how that person feels about people of color and yet you immediately go to bat for him in that regard while agreeing he was an asshole. Why was he an asshole for no apparent reason?
Considering the situation, would he act the same way with an older white gentleman? Instead of automatically ass-u-ing that racism had nothing to do with the situation why don't you ask yourself simple questions to figure out if racism was involved.

Personally, I don't think it was the sole factor, but I do believe his name didn't make his situation better. I should stop here, I could type endlessly about this/you/people like you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Didn't realize you were on this board. I'm following you on twitter @fivezerofive

Nice blog btw


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

BA - Are you ever going to finish the story?


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

realy good read!! saved the page for the second half later...


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> You know, from what I am learning about Colorado resorts, I understand why you try to ride exclusively in the back country. Between the lines, the prices, the Texans and this kind of attitude, why would you ride at a resort? The longer I ride and the better I get at backcountry, the more this exclusively "earning your turns" approach appeals to me also. Plus, in the backcountry, it is`nt about the gangsta punks and all the baggage that goes with it. The backcountry skier and rider is a different animal from the Park Rat to be sure...:thumbsup:


One. Not all park rats are gangsta. Two. Nothing wrong with park, everyone has there own prefereces,which is why there's nothing wrong with BC either. Three. You're right about the "earning you turns", I'll give you that. And Four... yeah, i lost it after about two going through three...but whatever. PINK FLOYD IS PLAYING!!! THANK YOU HAWK (104.1 the hawk) you play the greatest classic rock of all the stations.:laugh:


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

douche-nozzles (sorry about taking your catch phrase ). the skiers give more bull than we do with their 80 year old guys bombing down the hill in their retro 80's snowgear, half asleep the entire time and using their flabby underarm skin as a parachute at the end. hopefully the unemployment and angrysnowboarder.com income will be enough to go through and get some fancy lawyers for a lawsuit against keystone :laugh:. really sorry about hearing that, now is some extra "you" time so enjoy that while it lasts, i wish i did instead of being a couch potato the last two weeks... stupid contracts .

have fun on vacation!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So I thought I'd dig this out of retirement to stoke the fire and let everyone know part two is in the works, but won't be happening some time till after the 15th when I can talk with some other parties involved. 

But for now I'm going to leave you guys with a link to the monoskier (hardbooter) forums My day at Keystone with Mountain Watch and Patrol - Bomber Carving Community the first post is the prelude to something that is basically the craziest shit I've ever heard.

Part two is on this page My day at Keystone with Mountain Watch and Patrol - Page 5 - Bomber Carving Community and you need to scroll down to post 5 to fully grasp the severity of the issue at hand. I'll say it now since there's no real repercussion that can happen to me anymore, the names of people involved are the same people I was involved with that ultimately lead to my dismissal from my job.

Like I said I'm just waiting for the right time to spring part two on the world. 

Oh and for the guy hating on me for dropping the race card. I'm actually white, corn fed, western NYer from two normal white people named Lynn and Rick. They just happened to give me a fucked up name that's Arabic sounding.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Can't remember if I posted in this thread or one at SB.com when that site still worked. At any rate, had a run in with yellow jackets too. Just ollied off of a roller, maybe 1 foot of air. So low I did the tail tap thing. Guy tells me to stop. Respectfully, I did. Long story short, I will not be stopping for the yellows again.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You just have to find the areas of the resorts to avoid. If it's a crowded run full of tourons (tourist/moron), then you can bet it will be heavily policed. The great thing is that the areas that are heavily policed are the areas you would normally want to avoid anyway. Where I try to ride, I rarely see a patroller.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sounds like you've gotta avoid Len.... 

I still havn't had any issues with the yellow jackets anywhere in Summit country, or even Vail...

Sucks to hear that multiple people are having issues and nothing is being done about it. Just think of all the people getting warnings that don't say anything about it...

I will keep my happy ass at Beaver Creek as much as possible.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

whoa, i completely forgot about this thread and it's been up for almost a year. i just reread the article and laughed my face off again.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Len is another issue I dealt with Dana. But angry Craig that Fin dealt with is the same douche bag. It's game on for a public ousting and I'm feeling a tad bit ornery these days. I knew when this all went down I would have to wait it out to get vindication, now it's the time for that. Karma is going to be a bitch and some people are going to feel what it's like when I reach out and touch them.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Just another reason I will never spend a dime to ride in Colorado. This is not an isolated incident Avran, I hear these kinds of stories from so many people. Several of my co workers at Mt. Hood Meadows went to Vail a couple of years back and are now back here, even though our pay sucks. They could not stand the assholes at your resorts.
> 
> I have never had or seen anything like this at the resorts here on Mt. Hood or Bachelor, in Washington, Arizona, Utah or Alaska. It always seems to be Colorado; you can have that fucking state...:thumbsdown:


Have you tried to snowboard at Alta?

Never really had a problem with Vail. It's a high end ritzy resort, but every employee I've dealt with there has been friendly and helpful. I'd put the East Vail backcountry up against the terrain found at any resort. It's freakin' sick. Alta wishes they had terrain like that. In bounds, not so much though. 

Keystone is lame, always has been, always will be...

There are a ton of other places too, Summit County/Vail area is not everything or everywhere around here. There are a lot of other very sweet areas that are just fine. The shit show is here, but so is the ultra cool down home vibe too.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Keystone is lame, always has been, always will be...


Pretty much sums it up right there. The only reason I ever go to Keystone is when I need my mid-week fix and the only reason I go there is because the lifts run until 8pm. That way if I can skip out of work by 3 or so, I can be there by 4:30 and get in a about 3 hours of riding (errr... I mean ice skating on a snowboard).


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, if you are doing the after work thing then Keystone is about the only game in town. I fully understand.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> You know, from what I am learning about Colorado resorts, I understand why you try to ride exclusively in the back country. Between the lines, the prices, the Texans and this kind of attitude, why would you ride at a resort? The longer I ride and the better I get at backcountry, the more this exclusively "earning your turns" approach appeals to me also. Plus, in the backcountry, it is`nt about the gangsta punks and all the baggage that goes with it. The backcountry skier and rider is a different animal from the Park Rat to be sure...:thumbsup:


Texans? LOL... As someone who moved from mid-Atlantic to Texas for a job, I understand what you meant to say as this state does supply a lot of skiers/boarders to resorts who are on a short vacation and no little about snow sports, but they are generally good natured and friendly, spend a lot and help local economy - just clueless. :laugh: However some of us know what we're doing-- as much as I can only getting on snow 1 week a year


----------

